# The Singing of Psalm 40



## scottmaciver (Jan 15, 2013)

Rabbi Duncan on giving out the 40th Psalm, 'I waited for the Lord my God...He took me from a fearful pit & from the miry clay,' said, 'Now, you that are unconverted must be silent, you can not sing that Psalm.' 

Any thoughts at all on that one?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 15, 2013)

scottmaciver said:


> Rabbi Duncan on giving out the 40th Psalm, 'I waited for the Lord my God...He took me from a fearful pit & from the miry clay,' said, 'Now, you that are unconverted must be silent, you can not sing that Psalm.'
> 
> Any thoughts at all on that one?



Sounds like a call to conversion!


----------



## Jack K (Jan 15, 2013)

I think it's fine for us to invite unsaved visitors in our midst to sing with us the songs we sing from a saved person's perspective. They will, we hope, see what they're missing and put their faith in Christ. We exclude unbelievers from the Supper, but we invite them to join us in spoken/sung praise and in hearing the Word.

I suppose if a pastor wants to use a particular song to suggest that the unsaved ought to stay silent, as a way of pointing out their need, he might be able to do that effectively. But it's more exclusionary than is needed. And generally, excluding people where it's unnecessary is not the preferred way to point them to Christ.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 15, 2013)

Jesus dipped his bread into the same dish as Judas.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 15, 2013)

It sounds to me like a form of Puritan discriminatory preaching. Pastors have a responsibility to make it clear that unbelievers *are* excluded from the promises of Christ.


----------

